# Bringing my parrot



## suzi schnauzer (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello all, I have another question, actually several but I'll just ask one for now. We have an African Grey parrot, she is now 6 years old, a baby almost for her species. What is the procedure for bringing her into Mexico? Is there a quarantine, as I would expect, any one know about that? I also have two schnauzers that I will of course also be bringing. What have you guys found, bringing pets with you into the country? Thanks for any help, peace, Susan


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No problem with the dogs. However, the 'exotic bird' may be a problem. Actually, you might be able to get it into Mexico, but not be able to return it to the USA. I suggest that you contact customs in both countries for exact details. I sure can't help on this one but you might find your answers here:
Questions about taking pet birds across US/Canadian Border - BirdBoard.Com - Parrot Message Board & Pet Bird Owner Forums


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

the parrot is a problem///// it would need documentation verifying its origin as USA .. other wise they would think you are importing it illegally and might get arrested under the mexican anti-exotic animals illegal trade.....


----------



## suzi schnauzer (Dec 16, 2009)

I was under the impression that the band on her leg, which she has, tells her place of origin. I cannot see just what it says, looks like maybe DEL 41. or close to that. We do have her sexing certificate. Since we purchased her from a person out of our local paper, and that was almost 4 years ago, I don't have their number anymore. I sure hope we can figure this problem out, as we really wont leave her behind.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I fear that you may have to, somehow, trace the bird to its hatching and obtain a 'certificate of origin' satisfactory to the authorities, to whom you should apply for the exact requirements long before you plan to travel. You'll also need to investigate the requirements for crossing the borders in the opposite direction, quarantine length, costs, etc.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

*Bird into Mexico*

I've been doing some research as in the process of returning with two kittens that had origin in Mexico. Part of your problem is that Mexico limits pets to only cats and dogs(even then max is two before charges). Anything else falls into animal importation/exportation and a lot more restrictions and requirements. I would not bring a bird in without some long talks with both the US AG department and the Mexican consulate and a lot of paperwork.


----------



## suzi schnauzer (Dec 16, 2009)

Well then, I am glad I have a few years to get this together. I am not sure where to start, but maybe someone on here, you are all more than helpful, can tell me who and how to contact the US agriculture department, I live in NY state, if that matters. The Mexican consulate I guess we can figure out, since I suspect we shall need something from them anyway. Many thanks for your patient replies!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The best starting point is the website, USDA - APHIS - Import and Exports
It may take some wandering but it is possible to down load a lot of info.


----------

